# EDEN 5.5 months



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

A few pictures of EDEN at 5.5 months


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Did nt realise Eden was so young, they look to be getting on really well.... you know you could be in my house...looks rather like what I have sitting on my settee x x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely pictures! Eden looks quite like Daisy


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Eden is Picnic's sister.(jojo's poo)


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous photos - love the one of the two together


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Loving the one with the bobble in the hair😄 
They're So cute together. 


Jeanie 😉


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ahhh so cool that Eden is picnic's sister!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Loveley pictures, love the one of them tpgether in the same pose


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics ... Oh I love seeing Eden .. she is like Picnic ... and the pic of Willow & Eden just makes me want a puppy  

Loving the hair do Eden ... Love from your sis Picnic


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the one of the two of them snuggling up together. Double dog training for you!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I also didn't realise she was Picnic's sis. And there was me thinking she had little highlights just like Picnic..... Love the last pic - definitely makes two look far to easy!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Those highlights would cost us ladies a fortune  our poos are so lucky  

Here is a pic of Picnic and Eden when they were only 2.5 weeks old ... oh no so broody .. aren't they cute ..


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD!!! SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I want one!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> OH MY GOD!!! SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I want one!


I want Picnic all over again too ... that pic melts my heart


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

they were just so small....and they look like they are having a little sister conversation. I want to pick them both up and give them a kiss!


----------

